
Why Can't My Car Drive While I Take a Nap? - transburgh
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/linda-tischler/design-times/why-cant-my-car-do-driving-while-i-take-nap
======
miles
The entire article reads more like a shill for the featured "ambitious
proprietary magazine". 2 of the 8 paragraphs are loosely concerned with "Why
Can't My Car Drive While I Take a Nap?", while the other 6 are largely
dedicated to what reads like a press release for some new magazine.

